# Old 4-4-2 8142 lionel restoration



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

guys, I picked up an older maybe 1969 version of the 8142. does not have the nice rollers on the bottom. a cheap type of center contact. I took the thing apart and mostly its a good engine. I just repainted it because it was so worn, it really needed it. used a etching primer and Satin black and it looks like factory new. 

Does anybody know if you can get decals that are sort of gold for the 8142? 

I thought of a template/stencil and spraying gold or use a gold paint marker (testors). 

any thoughts on applying #'s? 

thanks 
Chris


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You could always opt for decal paper and print your own.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You might want to consider dry-transfer lettering ... essentially, a "rub on" decal, rather than a wet-transfer decal. The nice thing with the dry-transfer is that your "end product" is just the letters, themselves ... no clear film around the lettering.

Woodland Scenics offers several fonts, colors ... number, letters. This Roman number fond could look nice ... several font sizes on a single sheet ...

http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/Item/MG709/page/1

If you use the dry-transfer, temporarily put a row of low-stick tape as margins just above and just below your intended lettering. Then, when you rub on each individual letter, use the tape as a top/bottom guide.

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

8142 is a sound of steam engine 1971-72 

You should of gotten a before and after. There is no picture in the Doyle book for it. At least we would of seen the gold.

Nice find TJ. I use a white 4mm about 5/32nd . 3/16th would work


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

hey TJ great find and 10000000 thanks! *Are these the peal and stick on? * this is great. I can redo the other 8142 also I have later. 

Any chance you guys know if you can replace the headlight bulb which is an automotive plug in type with an LED type? just wondered. 

chris




tjcruiser said:


> You might want to consider dry-transfer lettering ... essentially, a "rub on" decal, rather than a wet-transfer decal. The nice thing with the dry-transfer is that your "end product" is just the letters, themselves ... no clear film around the lettering.
> 
> Woodland Scenics offers several fonts, colors ... number, letters. This Roman number fond could look nice ... several font sizes on a single sheet ...
> 
> ...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Dry transfer is you hold the sheet up aligned with the letter or number you want, and use the stylus to transfer it from the sheet to the object to be labeled.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

old464 said:


> Any chance you guys know if you can replace the headlight bulb which is an automotive plug in type with an LED type? just wondered.
> 
> chris


As a matter of fact, if by automotive plug, you mean the bulb with a base that looks a lot like the old Christmas lights, yes.

I am working on a retrofit of my light towers and smaller lights with LEDs. Stay tuned, I will have a complete post, including resistors, diodes etc.

This will be on the order of my lighting projects with diecast cars.


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

no the bulb is for the headlight of that engine. its more like a wedge base and oval type bulb. looks like one in an auto interior acutaly. it might be one of those types. Ill post a picture tonight sometime. I thought the auto industry might have one you can slip in. Ill have to see about that. I think they do. 

chris


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Dry transfer is you hold the sheet up aligned with the letter or number you want, and use the stylus to transfer it from the sheet to the object to be labeled.


And for "stylus", you could use a blunt toothpick, a small wood dowel cut and sanded on an angle, or anything similar. No need to buy the special tool that WS sells, in my opinion.

I should note that for any to-be-handled use, you should plan on putting some sort of a clearcoat on top of your dry transfers to protect them from chaffing. That said, I haven't done that with mine, but my trains get very light running.

Also, though you can order any dry transfer sheet directly from WS, I've found that it's cheaper for me to hunt for a specific sheet on ebay. Do an ebay search on "Woodland Scenics 709", for example.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

i got'em on ebay for 2.99. thanks for the tip. when I get them, Ill maybe ask for more tips with installation. in the meantime, I have to clean the motor and brushes and lube it all up. 

thanks guys!

chris


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

When I pulled the motor apart, lots of fuzz stuck in there. dirty contacts and dirty brushes. boy it needed cleaned up good. Cleaned up polished and I put er back together and it runs Real nice. The smoke unit on this one is really good. it pours like a fan driven MTH unit!!! Ill video it. 

here is my original one I ran to film for you tube: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsCKvR7qoeA&context=C316f99bADOEgsToPDskICJQVxYaESYnXx-4t9fBqK

on the outsiderail is the 8142 with a really good smoke unit. my latest one I painted is even more smoke. my wife and 4 year old were hacking and told me turn that thing off! hahaha !!! 

chris


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd get some guard rails up on that table or you'll be fixing the train that tumbles off!


----------

